# Season opener 2



## gnappi (Feb 20, 2019)

Now that the dry spell is over and the dry ground has absorbed all it can, the canals and lakes have filled nicely and we took my little Lowe 1040 out Saturday for a bit over four hours.

As promised, pics of two nice peacocks (with huge knobs on the head) we had a LOT of short strikes, almost like the Peas were defending their nest more than being hungry.

Funny, not one strike in the lakes at the shoreline all were in side canals on the lake.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 20, 2019)

That is a nice looking catch. Looks like a nice day too -- calm water & blue sky. 

Did you capture these pic's from your GoPro?

PS: that console/switch panel you built looks awesome!


----------



## gnappi (Feb 20, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> That is a nice looking catch. Looks like a nice day too -- calm water & blue sky.
> 
> Did you capture these pic's from your GoPro?
> 
> PS: that console/switch panel you built looks awesome!



Thanks, I have two GoPro cameras mounted in fixed positions (one fore the other aft) running constantly attached to my dash board USB for full time power in case (which we generally do) go past the internal working time of the GoPro internal battery. They both have 64gig memory cards, at 1080 and 7 gigs an hour it's more than enough space.

The dashboard worked out great. Besides holding my GPS, compass and DF, I have the time, 2 USB outlets, voltmeter, hour meter, switches for interior lighting (green or white) forward LED light bar, bilge pump, nav/running lights, livewell, instruments, horn, cig lighter, and a squirrel cage cooling fan... it gets hot down here  I got spoiled on my ocean going boats!

There goes needing only a couple of switches! I installed the dash ver1 I made on my buddies boat.


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for posting! 

My wife really wants to buy a place on one of those canals...I Kidd you not. 

What was the lure of choice to catch those peacocks?


----------



## gnappi (Feb 21, 2019)

Jim said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> My wife really wants to buy a place on one of those canals...I Kidd you not.
> 
> What was the lure of choice to catch those peacocks?



I don't blame her, and you're extremely lucky... follow up on that while it's still possible!

As far as Peas and canal properties in Florida go, AFAIK the east coast has wider distribution in three counties. The west coast is, from what I read and hear has been more limited in range to the Naples area. What they're doing in the Glades is unknown. They seem to migrate fast and this may be less accurate than a property shopper may need to know. 

The GR8 thing about Peas is you can wake at dawn, hit the lake / canals for LMB, and go back over the same spots when the water warms up for Peas or even snakeheads. Or sleep late and leave the LMB to early rising fishermen 

Regarding lures, Peas are pretty flexible... frogs, *no dorsal fin paddletail shad*, and long wiggletail swimbaits of all sorts. 

The thing is color, color, color, I never know what color (yellow, black, white or blue NEVER green) or whether paddle tail, long wiggle tail or frog will work. I'll say this, the more realistic it looks with dorsal fins and true body colors they will in my experience ignore it. It makes no sense, but after three years of targeting mainly Peas it's true. I've caught zero fish on lures that look so real I would eat it if it swam past me  

This applies to frogs too. I have some bright yellow and white (color top and bottom) frogs they L-O-V-E at dusk, they look nothing like real frogs. Go figure.


----------



## gnappi (Feb 21, 2019)

Oh, there's a clown with a vid on youtube catching the same Peacock more than once on a chartreuse surge eel type lure (that he happens to sell) it's never gonna happen.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 21, 2019)

I know nothing about peacocks. Sounds like you need a lure that that threatens them or pisses them off.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2019)

I've gone peacock bass fishing once in Peurto Rico. A peacock is just a different animal in terms of the fight. I'm hooked.


----------



## gnappi (Feb 24, 2019)

Jim said:


> I've gone peacock bass fishing once in Peurto Rico. A peacock is just a different animal in terms of the fight. I'm hooked.



SSssshhh!!! We'll have those damn Yankees comin' down here 

I should talk, when I arrived in 1976 we had Area code 305 from the keys to Orlando, I bet there's 10 area codes in the same places now! 

I was not aware that they introduced Peacocks to PR, lucky them! Did you get any? What methods do they use?


----------

